# برنامج انقاص الوزن مجانا للنساء فقط سارعي بالإشتراك



## نور شوب (20 سبتمبر 2019)

برنامج انقاص الوزن مجان / 
تابعوني استقرام [email protected] 
 


هذا برنامج جديد ومتطور من نوعه لإنقاص الوزن



يعتمد على التحليل الغذائي وتقنية نظام الهرمونات



يعتمد على عدة عوامل



١. انقاص الوزن بدون رجيم



٢. انقاص الوزن بدون رياضة



٣. انقاص الوزن بدون تناول كميات كبيرة من السوائل



برنامج مريح جدا يساعد في انقاص الوزن من ٣ الى ٩ كيلو في الشهر على حسب حالة المشترك



ميزات البرنامج



خاضع لدراسات مقننة متفوقة



خاضع لبرامج زمنية مريحة



خاضع لتقنية التعامل مع جميع الحالات المختلفة



خاضع لاشراف طبي





الفوائد



تستطيعي



معرفة خصائص الجسم



معرفة الغذاء المناسب والغير مناسب للحالة الصحيحة



معرفة المشروبات المناسبة الساخنة والباردة



معرفة اوقات الطعام الصحية



معرفة انواع الفيتامينات المناسبة



كيفية قياس الوحدات الغذائية





وهناك العديد من المزايا المنتوعة التي ستكون في البرنامج باذن الله تعالى





الشروط



١. ان لا يقل عمر المشتركة عن ١٥ عام



٢. ان لا يقل وزن المشتركة عن ٨٠ كيلو



٣. ان تكون المشتركة مدركة وبقواها العقلية



٤. البرنامج خاص بالنساء فقط





علما ان هذا البرنامج مجاني لوجه الله تعالى



ستقام الدوره في قروب نسائي فقط



يرجى نشر الاعلان



التسجيل مفتوح حتى اكتمال العدد



لطلب الانضمام يرجى التواصل واتس 0556180315


للمزيد تابعوني استقرام [email protected]


----------



## نور شوب (9 أكتوبر 2019)

*رد: برنامج انقاص الوزن مجانا للنساء فقط سارعي بالإشتراك*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## نور شوب (22 أكتوبر 2020)

*رد: برنامج انقاص الوزن مجانا للنساء فقط سارعي بالإشتراك*

سبحان الله والحمد لله


----------

